# Omsk: the historical and cultural capital of Siberia



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

here is some pics posted by AlexP in russia's section


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Surprisingly beautiful! 
But a terrible name..


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

very beautiful !...and a very russian name !! ( does Omsk mean something ?? )


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

wowwwwww....very beaultiful, much more bigger and developed than i thought ! :eek2:


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Do people there feel lonely and secluded?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Luis_RiodeJaneiro said:


> very beautiful !...and a very russian name !! ( does Omsk mean something ?? )


this city is situated on confluence of Om' and Irtysh rivers.



Rene Nunez said:


> Do people there feel lonely and secluded?


Do people feel lonely and secluded in NYC?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful! :eek2:


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

O, I want to live there, please, just a couple of years...!
Love all those siberian pics!



.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, very nice!

Looks very Russian, it could actually be anywhere in the country.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

beautiful....


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

those heritage buildings looks awesome!! i like the way they are lit up at night kay:

and modern part looks good as well


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

coth said:


> this city is situated on confluence of Om' and Irtysh rivers.
> 
> 
> Do people feel lonely and secluded in NYC?


I wasn't trying to be offensive.It's obvious that Siberia isnt known for it's crowds of people and it's friendly weather.Many places have a feeling of being in the middle of nowhere like Yellowknife in Canada and Ushuaia in Argentina....


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Nice town!


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Rene Nunez said:


> I wasn't trying to be offensive.It's obvious that Siberia isnt known for it's crowds of people and it's friendly weather.Many places have a feeling of being in the middle of nowhere like Yellowknife in Canada and Ushuaia in Argentina....


I don't know for who is it known so. Siberia is huge territory over 4 mln sq km. Like Canada it is heavily populated on south. Population of Siberian Federal District is 20,5mln. 
http://www.sibfo.ru/okrug/

Omsk is 1,2mln big widely known city in southwest on Siberia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omsk


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

didn´t knew Omsk, seems nice kay: , pretty underrated


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes! Very nice!


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

cold and cool! Russians cities are always beautiful and progressives.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Beautiful! Nice city indeed


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

For some reason I always seem to like Russian cities.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

I just love the city. what's the lowest temperature there?


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Winter -35C'
Summer + 45'


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

*Photos by mike_blum*


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

if there were no Ladas in the pics it I'd think its Switzerland.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

thank's dudes! wasgreat of you!


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful City!!!! Is amazing!!! Viva Russia!!!!


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Cars look like they are from 100 years back! Not trying to offend anybody here. Siberia has its own charm.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

wow second page of photos are brilliants its astounding!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful indeed and, by Brazilian standards of course, it seems to be very cold grrrrrrrrrr in the winter...but in the summer!!!...Too hot man!!!...Not even Rio is that hot!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol: How many km from Moscow? And tell me one thing: Manaus is in the middle of the Amazon. One can reach it from Brazilian main cities such as São Paulo, Rio, Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Salvador, Recife, Porto Alegre only from air or by boats (through the Amazon River) but never from highways. Does Omsk have such charecteristics?

By the way...I love the nineth shot on the second page!!! He is a very lazy worker, just watching the time passing by...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a question for the Russian forumers (although feel free to react if you are not Russian): which Russian city do you think is the most underestimated or overlooked city in terms of beauty?


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure omsk is underestimated city! because it's much more beautiful then non omsk citizens think! Moscow is overlooked, cause it is dirty and dirty and crowded and dirty in real))))


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

ikops said:


> I have a question for the Russian forumers (although feel free to react if you are not Russian): which Russian city do you think is the most underestimated or overlooked city in terms of beauty?


*Vladivostok* is one of the most overlooked biggish cities in Russia, despite its close proximity to the likes of Tokyo, Seoul, and Beijing. *Perm* has been also getting a lot of good press over here lately, mainly because of tasty investment opportunities.


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sobornaya Ploshad'*









*Lenina Street.*









*Roofs*


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Omsk Photo Thread!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

one of the most beautiful cities i have ever seen!!!!!! its GREAT!! thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

A great showcase of a relatively unknown city.

Some more historical architecture, please


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful buildings!


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Medvedev & Putin - two presidents! 










Night










"Irtysh" River 



















Martynova Str










City Beach










Winter



















Old street



















OmskPromStroyBank










Leningrad's square










Tramway










Embassy of Kazakhstan


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice place. It looks like a place from a story book. I liked the city trams too :cheers:


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

BC "Capital"


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

It's interesting how Omsk is so far from any mountains. Maybe the flattest city in the world.


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Very even possibly. Omsk is in the Western-Siberian lowland.


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice place :cheers:


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks nice and exotic and I feel asian spirit a bit in these pics


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Hm... Asian spirit? In what exactly?


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

excellent pictures, the church with the golden dome is gorgeous, right out from a fairy tale story


----------



## oktober69105 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very pleasant looking town!


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The city's pretty. Ive heard Yekaterinburg, Irkustk, Novosibirsk, and Vladivostok are much more beautiful though. Any truth to that?


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

Omsk has "face" and It doesn't look like other cities. It's therefore difficult to compare.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

beautiful:cheers:


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful ^^ What is the name of this church please? 

Thx for posting :cheers:


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)

You are welcome!  Church's name - "Omsky Uspensky Cafedralny Sobor".


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Thank u  I am truly stunned by the beauty here....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Espectaculars buldings!


----------



## IgoryokOmsk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

wow, beautiful. Very underrated indeed, I thought you could only find empty fields and steppe deserts covered of snow in Siberia. That looks really cool!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Delighted to see new pics here!  Thank u! :cheers: 

SIBERIA ROCKS!!!! :cucumber::cucumber::cucumber:


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

i personally LOVE this city!! its sad that its unknown...


----------



## AlexP (Mar 3, 2006)

Omsk views from city roofs from http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/:


----------



## AlexP (Mar 3, 2006)

at night:





































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlexP (Mar 3, 2006)

Spring in Omsk:


















































































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com


----------



## AlexP (Mar 3, 2006)

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlexP (Mar 3, 2006)

from Uspensky Sobor:























































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------

